
Shop: 180+ cognitive biases – an algorithmically designed poster - jm3
https://www.designhacks.co/products/cognitive-bias-codex-poster
======
jm3
A visual remix of Wikipedia's 188 different cognitive biases that distort and
refract our thinking: a beautiful cheat-sheet for your home or workspace.

